# Caminando por el malecon de Miraflores



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Si, ya se que hay un billon de fotos del malecon, y que mi contribucion es mas modesta comparada con otras, pero la verdad que disfrute mucho el pasearme por la zona, tomar fotos, observar a la gente, el parapenting, los perros, etc. Es como un mundo aparte, en la que solo estas tu, tu camara, y el mar.
Las fotos las tome a diferentes horas del dia. 





















































































































































































Ya vengo con la segunda tanda! (es hora de preparar una jarra de pisco sour :cheers: )


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Si pues! Hay un billón! Pero al menos yo nunca me cansaré de estas fotos! 

Te salió chévere la foto del atardecer!

PD. Pisco sour? uffff!! Salud!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

oaoooooo!!! qué buenas fotos ekeko! todas muy buenas, buenos ángulos, y Miraflores como siempre única! no me cansaría nunca de verla en nuevas fotos, tú con pisco sour y yo que me acabo de tomar un jugo de piña :cheers:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Y la ultima tanda. Incluye fotos de sunsets, parapenting, y el famoso faro.





































este perrito es el rey del parque:













































































































Tecnicamente no esta en el malecon, pero este edificio se encuentra muy cerca, en el ovalo de la Pardo:










Espero les haya gustado el recorrido :dance2:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Es que hoy es feriado aqui por ser el dia de los caidos en la guerra. Y el ver las fotos me pone nostalgico, por eso lo celebro con un pisco sour.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q bacan el thread! 

Felicitaciones...:cheers:!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No!!!! No te autoflageles por lo del billón de fotos.
Tus fotos son únicas, llamativas y, qué más puedo decir, que me gustan todas!


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Se que no se debe decir nunca, pero me arriesgo a decir que NUNCA que me voy a cansar por muy repetidas que sean las fotos, asi haya 1 billon o un trillon, siempre seran muyyy cheveres. Buenas fotos Ekeko, hay buenos angulos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Diferentes, buenos ángulos, detalles nuevos.... mucho sentimiento y se nota a leguas que la pasaste mostro.

Gracias Ekeko he disfrutado todos tus threads, aunque solo he podido por tiempo opinar en dos...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

no digo? me encantan tus fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tus fotos están bravazas Ekeko! La cuarta está alucinante!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Muy buenas panorámicas de la Costa Verde, como la imagen de la Rosa Naútica, por ejemplo. Felicitaciones por las fotos!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Se pueden haber mostrado infinidad, pero estas son unas de las mejores que he visto. Son angulos nuevos, el luger luce genial durante en las diferentes horas que tomaste.
Con muchas de tus fotos me quede asi :drool:


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gustaron todititas¡¡¡¡¡ estan estupendas.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenísimas fotos, sin duda el malecón es uno de los lugares más fotogénicos de la ciudad. Me encanta el efecto del sol en la tarde que hace que todo se vea medio amarillo-naranja


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas tus fotos Ekeko, Lima en el verano es otra cosa.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

A mi también me gustan tus fotos.
Buen paseo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exelntes fotos gran paseo


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué buenas fotos! El malecón luce muy bien siempre, es un lugar muy paja que siempre me relaja. Es algo que creo que sólo tiene Lima, y he pasado mil cosas junto a él que siempre me harán sonreír. Es un lugar fotogénico, sin embargo, en tus fotos se luce aún más! Buen thread.


----------

